# Maxima parts for Teana?



## cantrellgage (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm in Japan for a little while and i own a 2004 nissan Teana, I have to replace brake pad, rotors and calipers on the rear.
Will the 2004 Maxima parts work on my 2004 Teana?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

No clue, but maybe if you can figure out which model you have you could compare parts here

https://partsouq.com/en/catalog/genuine/pick?c=Nissan&model=TEANA&ssd=$WiVLAwQ$

Might be easier to just check with a Japanese parts supplier. 

But based upon this for the pads
https://partsouq.com/en/catalog/gen...ZWYNR0Z3TxkkWA$&vid=7961&cid=13&uid=237401&q=

and this
https://www.nissanpartsdeal.com/parts/nissan-pad-kit-disc-brake~44060-cb10j.html

It looks like 2005 Altima, Maxima and Murano rear pads are the same as for an Asian Teana. Good luck with your search.


----------



## cantrellgage (Jan 14, 2017)

quadraria10; Might be easier to just check with a Japanese parts supplier.[/QUOTE said:


> Thanks, I have a quote from JP supplier 1350$ for pads, rotors and calipers, for just the rear!! vs. 140$ for US parts.
> I ordered a set for 2004 nissan maxima from amazon the only issue is it'll take 3 weeks
> 
> also on partsouq, i found the parts just one side on the rear is 418$ minus the rotor


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow I didn't even know such kits were available. Don't know about the amazon ones but I see RockAuto offers them. However not quite as cheap as yours, though one set is close. Personally I now stay away from the least expensive offerings as there is always a quality price trade off. You also have to consider shipping costs. Still it appears that the savings are huge.

Was your Japanese quote for OE Nissan parts like PartSouq offers? Not quite sure why they didn't include rotors in their list and diagram for rear brakes. Shame about the wait but it appears worth it. Good luck with your Teana.


----------

